# 'Thickets House' degu cage



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi
I was wondering if anyone could help me find out where i can buy the tall 'Thickets House' degu cage. I know they sell the long one at 'Pets at Home' but i cant seem to find the tall one, does anyone know where i can buy it?
thanks


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Have you tried ebay?


----------



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

yh, they dont seem to have it. I can't find it anywhere, but i'll keep looking


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm selling a tall thickets cage at the moment


----------



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

cool, how much and whats the condition?
and where did u get it from? thanks


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

We bought it from pets at home. It's in good condition. We had 5 degus in it.

My bf probably wants at least £30 for it.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

My pets at home still sell the tall one , have they discontinued it ?


----------



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

where is your pets at home based?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Mine is in Lincolnshire. But they've increased the prices of the thickets cages to £100 now!


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Mines in Stockport


----------



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

kl, my closest pets at home are hemel and Aylesbury but they dont sell the tall Thickets house cage


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi ya try here i get mine from John he's a smashing bloke and can make cages to your requirements 
John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -


----------

